# Travailler sans la souris!!!



## macingreg (8 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à vous membres de la mac attitude!!

Cela fait maintenant un peu plus d'un an que j'ai mon G5 de bureau et il est allé deux fois d'affilée au SAV pour reparation!!!

bref ce n'est pas le sujet... je l'ai récupéré hier et me suis aperçu que ma souris avait disparue (sans doute un membre de ma famille pro windows....:mouais: ) je suis donc allé chez pc city (zut de la pub.. ) et j'ai pris une ptite mousse wireless... mais maintenant je ne peu plus utiliser quoi que ce soit car le curseur ne bouge plus...forcement...

Je suis parvenu a ouvrir le fichier d'install mais c'est tout

je vous sollicite donc dans l'espoir que vous puissiez m'expliquer, selon la circonstance , comment faire évoluer le curseur avec le clavier??!!!

Merci d'avance si vous ne savez pas j'espere au moins vous avoir fait rire  


tcho tcho les marrons....


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2005)

Avec la touche de tabulation, tu peux passer d'un élément à un autre. 
Ensuite, avec les raccourcis, tu peux faire à peu pres ce que tu veux : 
Pomme + O = ouvrir
Pomme + W = fermer
Enter = valider, accepter
Esc = Annuler, refuser
etc...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2005)

et aussi...


----------



## tantoillane (9 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi tu ne t'es pas acheter une souris de ce genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ????


----------



## macingreg (9 Décembre 2005)

Oui je sais bien j'aurai du mais ils n'en faisais plus !! y en avait une avec fil et un point gris dessus (une nouvelle je pense) mais elle etait beaucoup plus chère que la wireless!!

Merci pour les infos plus haut je vais essayer!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Tu parles sûrement de la Mighty Mouse.






Le "point gris", comme tu dis, est une bille.


----------

